
Is there something like Google I can pay for with money instead of privacy? - CalRobert
I&#x27;ve been trying to be less hypocritical about saying &quot;if you&#x27;re not paying you&#x27;re the product&quot;. In light of that, I pay for an email provider. I pay for a few newspapers. I pay Google for a few things; drive, and their directions API. After doing this for the last year or so I&#x27;m realizing how ridiculous it was that I ever worried about signing up for stuff when it&#x27;s five bucks a month - for most people on HN I suspect that&#x27;s utterly unnoticeable.<p>But I have to admit, Google&#x27;s search is pretty nice, and I&#x27;ve never found a substitute. I just hate the tracking and ads. Mostly the tracking, though.<p>Is there a company I can pay for Google-quality search so they make money off of that instead of by selling my info to advertisers? Barring that, is there some other way of doing this that&#x27;s a more sustainable business model? Or hell, maybe a self-hosted search engine, though I doubt that&#x27;s feasible... Every time I try Duckduckgo I find myself coming back to Google.
======
smt88
You could at least use Google inside a Firefox container to minimize its
tracking. In addition to blockers (sadly I use three at all times), there's
not much you can do.

